# Fabricio Werdun submits FEDOR!!!



## Makalakumu (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/26/fabricio-werdum-submits-fedor-emelianenko/



> The best fighter in the history of mixed martial arts lost in a shocking upset on Saturday night, as Fedor Emelianenko was submitted by Fabricio Werdum early in the first round of their Strikeforce fight in San Jose.
> 
> Fedor knocked Werdum down with a combination of hard punches at the start of the fight, doing exactly what he wanted to do and taking control early on. But then he made a huge tactical error, going to the ground with Werdum, who's the best Brazilian jiu jitsu practitioner in the sport.



Everyone loses, I guess.  Thoughts?


----------



## chinaboxer (Jun 27, 2010)

Fedor caught Werdum with a few glancing blows that stunned him and knocked him down. Fedor hesitated for a brief second wondering how hurt Werdum was and you could see that he decided to finish it by ground and pound.

the problem was that Werdum recovered quickly and going for an armbar and then transitioning to a triangle. Fedor tried to stack and pass but by then Werdum had his composure back and finished by attacking with the triangle and arm bar combo.

I could see that Fedor was a bit frustrated by his miscalculation early. I think if he had backed off and let Werdum back to his feet after the first knockdown, it would have been a completely different fight.

I think that next time they fight, i'm sure that Fedor won't make the same mistake by going in for the kill too early.

all in all, i enjoyed the fight.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Jun 27, 2010)

In my opinion, Fedor is the best fighter in MMA we have seen to date. There are fighters who are stronger, there are fighters who are faster, there are fighters who have more ability. However, until last night, Fedor never had made any major mistakes in all of his pro fights and the moment his opponent made one, he would capitalize on it, often by finishing the fight. I would tell anyone who asked that "everyone makes mistakes, but so far Fedor hasn't done so in an MMA fight."

Fedor is known for beating top level opponents at their own game. He outstruck Cro Cop during his prime, he beat Nog inside Nog's guard back when Nog was at his peak. However, as good a grappler as Nog was, Werdum is the 2x ADCC World Grappling Champion. He's a few steps above even Nog in his prime at this point in his career (even though Nog did win a decision over him years ago in PRIDE). Trying to pound Werdum through his guard was the mistake that cost him his first loss. Had he took the time to pass his guard when coming in, I believe Fedor would have won this quite easily and if they have a re-match, he will win it even more decisively than Cung Le did over Scott Smith. (Loved that one, BTW)

On a personal level, there were two things that annoyed me about this fight and last night's card. 1) The combo of the leg triangle/arm bar that Werdum caught Fedor with is my favorite guard combo and now everyone will start using it and worst , preparing to defend against it. I was the silver medalist at this year's NAGA World Grappling Championship and now Werdum made my winning the title next year a bit harder(LOL). Actually, after researching him, our grappling styles are VERY similar. I'd love to roll with him sometime, either in competition or just for fun. 2) Though I thought the fights on this card were terrific, I wish that this was the card that they had aired on CBS, rather than Nashville. The Nashville card was top-notch on paper, but the fights were more technical and more boring to the average spectator. These were much more exiting to watch and I really think that if this show had aired on CBS, it would have been a huge boost for Strikeforce.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 27, 2010)

*Fedor is on the down side of his career*.  That was pretty evident in his previous fight and made evidently clear last night.  In competition everyone loses at some point.  That is the reality.  It takes nothing away from Fedor's accomplishments in the past just where he is now.  Clearly he is not the best anymore.


----------



## Tanaka (Jun 27, 2010)

When I was watching this fight. I was pretty sure Fedor had this in the bag, but I had an odd feeling. To be honest I think Fabricio wasn't as rocked as we think and fell to the ground knowingly JUST to get Fedor to come into his guard or come onto the ground with him. Because Fabricio said specifically that the GROUND was his bread and butter. And when I saw Fedor coming in there and just trying to wildly finish the fight with hammer strikes. I was thinking "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" and then it happened. Fedor gets himself caught into sankaku. I thought Fedor was heading down to pin him and work a ground game, but instead he decided to act like Brock Lesner.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 28, 2010)

Father Time, still undefeated.


-Rob


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Well the other thing is the old saying "if you never lose you aren't fighting the right opponents".
Haven't had a chance to see the fight, it's not shown anywhere we can see it.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tanaka said:


> When I was watching this fight. I was pretty sure Fedor had this in the bag, but I had an odd feeling. To be honest I think Fabricio wasn't as rocked as we think and fell to the ground knowingly JUST to get Fedor to come into his guard or come onto the ground with him. Because Fabricio said specifically that the GROUND was his bread and butter. And when I saw Fedor coming in there and just trying to wildly finish the fight with hammer strikes. I was thinking "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" and then it happened. Fedor gets himself caught into sankaku. I thought Fedor was heading down to pin him and work a ground game, but instead he decided to act like Brock Lesner.


 
Yeah, I had the same sense of forboding.  Anyone can get caught!  Fedor just went a longer time than most.  He'll be back.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 28, 2010)

chinaboxer said:


> Fedor caught Werdum with a few glancing blows that stunned him and knocked him down. Fedor hesitated for a brief second wondering how hurt Werdum was and you could see that he decided to finish it by ground and pound.
> 
> the problem was that Werdum recovered quickly and going for an armbar and then transitioning to a triangle. Fedor tried to stack and pass but by then Werdum had his composure back and finished by attacking with the triangle and arm bar combo.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you have to hate those loses based on miscalculation versus the ones where you're just outmatched.......but that's part of it!


----------



## MattJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Fedor is on the down side of his career*. That was pretty evident in his previous fight and made evidently clear last night. In competition everyone loses at some point. That is the reality. It takes nothing away from Fedor's accomplishments in the past just where he is now. Clearly he is not the best anymore.


 
Yup, my take exactly. Brett Rogers gave Fedor a much harder time than anyone would have though last time. I was somewhat surprised that Fedor lost, but not too much. 

I wonder how this will play out with his relations with the UFC?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2010)

MattJ said:


> Yup, my take exactly. Brett Rogers gave Fedor a much harder time than anyone would have though last time. I was somewhat surprised that Fedor lost, but not too much.
> 
> I wonder how this will play out with his relations with the UFC?



Dana attempts to sign Werdum, Werdum gets beat, UFC uses it as fuel to claim Fedor is not even top 10 anymore.

Everyone gets caught.  In a rematch, Werdum will still go in as the underdog.


----------



## Tanaka (Jun 28, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Dana attempts to sign Werdum, Werdum gets beat, UFC uses it as fuel to claim Fedor is not even top 10 anymore.
> 
> Everyone gets caught.  In a rematch, Werdum will still go in as the underdog.


I don't understand why UFC got rid of Werdum in the first place?

He won two and he lost two in the UFC.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jun 29, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Dana attempts to sign Werdum, Werdum gets beat, UFC uses it as fuel to claim Fedor is not even top 10 anymore.
> 
> Everyone gets caught. In a rematch, Werdum will still go in as the underdog.


 
I agree 100%.........Fedor had him right off the back on the stand up.....which is part of the problem. Fedor got a little over confident and got in a hurry and got caught by Werdum who, to his credit, kept his composure and played the game he had prepared for.

I'm sure Werdum was giving EVERYTHING he had on that Triangle, thinking the entire time....'THIS IS IT, IT'S ALL OR NOTHING!!!!'  When an opponent like Fedor gives you a mistake, you better jump on it with both feet!


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 29, 2010)

I think he simply over estimated how stunned Werdum was from the shot that dropped him, he thought he could jump in and ground and pound him to finish the fight.

Next time he'll be more careful, but will end up beating Werdum, who is a great grappler and fighter btw.


----------

